# Nikkia won me a $50 in dog food at Petsmart!



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Today I went over to Petsmart with Nikkia because she had killed her last Frisbee and I needed to get her some new ones. When we walked in one of the ladies that worked there walked up and told us their birthday anniversary thingy had just started and gave us a gift bag and told us we should go play some games and get our picture taken. So I took her and we had our picture taken and then we went over to see what games there were. They were playing "Musical Sit" so I decided to join in cause that's always been one of her best commands the first time we almost made it to the end then the song ended and I didn't know whether or not to tell her to sit so we were eliminated. They told us we could play again and we did and Nikkia was such a good little girl and won then they told us to come back in 15 minutes for the winners round so we did and this time we were going to go around once and the first dog to sit would win so we lined up and started walking around by this time Nikkia had gotten the hang of it so when I stopped after the music stopped she sat down before I even told her to! In all we won $50 worth of Free dog food coupons so as a reward I bought Nikkia a big cow bone and ten Frisbees and brang the coupons home for a rainy day. It really does <u>pay</u> to have an obedient dog! LOL


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good for Nikkia!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Good job Nikkia!!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah!!


----------



## Kirsten_C (Apr 9, 2009)

That's awesome! Way to go Nikkia!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Loki is good at sitting but he is so painfully sllllllooooow to actually make touch down, that we would have come in last!
Maybe Nikkia could give him some lessons! 
Way to go Nikkia!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey good for you guys! Free stuff is always good!


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guys I am very proud of her! I can't get a job for a few more months (figure I'll wait till I can drive) so this will help me out a lot cause dog food is getting more expensive now days especially if you don't want ones with all of those nasty fillers in them!


----------

